# Heat value of rabbit manure



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Does it have enough to be a fuel in a stove or fireplace? I hear poor Indians use cow manure for cooking. fuel.


----------



## 5050 (Oct 29, 2008)

In some parts it highly prized for the heat output, helpful in certain forms of pottery I'm told . Same person said rabbit manurehad one the highest heat outputs of any manure.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

One would want to make sure it is very dry before using it as fuel-- cow and buffalo 'chips'-- very dry,--- were used on a regular basis by Native Americans and pioneers.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Biological material has around 6,000 btu/lb. This is without moisture. The more moisture it has the worse it burns, and you still have to drive off the water first during combustion.

Michael


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

ah yes, BTUs...bunny thermal units!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmmm.... bunny berry heat to warm the rabbitry in winter perhaps?


----------



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just browsing the net for burning rabbit manure, & found this thread. Wondering did anyone here try to burn any for heat?


----------



## Dirk (Jun 6, 2011)

First I've heard of it. I suppose it would work. 
It would take a lot of forethought to get a system going to capture the dung. dry it thoroughly and store it. You would also need a lot of rabbits. I have 5 right now and I don't think I could heat my house one day a month with the droppings they produce. 

Old screen doors hung under the cages to immediately separate poo from urine. A solar dehydrator, basically a big plywood box painted black with a chimney and damper system to create a heat induction draft, could "bake" the moisture out of the poo and possibly kill the pathogens. 

Store it in 55 gallon drums after it's crispy dry. You would probably have to add either CO2 or CO, both are heavier than air so it would stay in the drum, to keep the bugs from eating it. I bet if you piped car exhaust into the drum for a few minutes it would work.

As for feeding rabbit dung into a pellet stove, that is a mystery to me. The poo pellets could break up in the feed mechanism. It may also produce a "clinker" residue that needs to be removed periodically like when you burn corn in a pellet stove.


----------

